# get a rubber cork out of 5 gal carboy?



## lloyd (Mar 27, 2011)

I had washed a rubber plug which had jumped out of a 5 gal carboy full of wine.
when i went to shove it back into the neck (a tight fit) it popped down into the carboy>what is the best way to get it out?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Lloyd if you can't get the rubber bung out right away I would rack off of it if you can. I don't like the smell of the rubber and would be concerned about arry over in taste. Is it possible to hook it with a sanitized coat hanger? If you emptied the carboy then maybe you could try the plastic bag trick.


----------



## Mike93YJ (Mar 27, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> If you emptied the carboy then maybe you could try the plastic bag trick.



OK, what's the plastic bag trick?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

This works almost everytime. Practice a few times and then amaze your friends.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL1ovAYtKuQ[/ame]


----------



## Mike93YJ (Mar 27, 2011)

That's too cool!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

It does work. I use it for corks from bottles I scrounge from all over.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had luck using a straightened wire coat hanger poker (with a small hook bent on the end). The hook has to be small enough to fit through the bung's hole. 

All you have to do is position things so that the bung bottom is facing up, shove your poker in the hole, wiggle it around until you get caught on the back-side, then pull out. I find that things go a whole lot easier if the bung is moistened first.


----------



## lloyd (Mar 28, 2011)

I used the plastic bag trick but i did not blow into the bag I pushed one side of the bag into the carboy and caught the rubber bung inside of the bag. I had to lube the neck of the bottle with dish soap before i could get the bung to slide through the neck but It worked better than I thought it would


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 28, 2011)

That was a awsome clip. I will have to remember that. Thanks


----------



## Sirs (Apr 5, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> All you have to do is position things so that the bung bottom is facing up, shove your poker in the hole, wiggle it around until you get caught on the back-side, then pull out. I find that things go a whole lot easier if the bung is moistened first.



That just sounds wrong in so many ways


----------



## Flem (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, and I guess it works for getting bungs out of carboys too!!


----------

